# a HUGE thank you !!!



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to say a huge thank you  to everyone who offered such wonderful support over this past week.

DP and me have been overwhelmed by the lovely messages and it means so much...don't know what I'd do without this site to be honest.

Thanks to Tracy for updating on Friday...on Tues my hcg bloods were 20.9 but by Thursday had dropped to 5.8 so it was pretty conclusive that it was the hcg injection and not a genuine pregnancy. As you can imagine, following such a stressful week, DP & me are now feeling absolutely heartbroken 

This was our last frozen snowbaby so we are now back to starting a full ivf cycle again. We're not sure when that will be...should reach top of NHS list in spring/summer next year so we're not sure whether we'll be waiting for that or if we've still got enough saved to have another private treatment.

All I can say though, it just goes to show how different we all are and how our bodies all get rid of drugs at different rates...

I had 250mg (6500iu) of Ovitrelle (hcg) 3dpt and 8dpt....I've always read that your body get rids of approx 1000iu pregnyl/ovitrelle per day...but I still tested +ve on Friday (with a clearblue) despite such low hcg levels in my blood...that was 9 days after the last injection (I didn't test after that...until today which is now 12 days after the final injection and finally a negative on hpt...and I've started bleeding too  )

Anyway, thanks once again to all you lovely ladies who've been there for us...and however devastated we feel at the moment, we know we'll get there and we will get our longed for dream 










Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dear Minxy,
so sorry to see this post what a bleak time for you. i know words don't make things easier to cope with with. But thinking of you both


Love cANDLE


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

I'm so speechless, I have followed your journey looking at your last posts and I hope you reach the end of the tunnel soon your bfp can't be far away.


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Minxy (and dh)

Really really sorry that this wasn't to be... 

Good luck as you continue your ttc journey, you are an inspiration to so many.  No wonder you have 100's of followers on here! Stay strong hon xx

Hope you feel better soon - take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello Minxy and DP 

so sorry to hear your news ..I had everything crossed for you  .
You must be feeling like yuk at the moment .it's so hard to say the right thing as it won't help anyway ...but happy to see you are going to be trying again ..

sending you loads of love and best wishes for your next round ....
Love to you both 
Julles


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Natasha

just read your news and very sorry to read you have had to go through this tourment again    

I am hoping and praying 2007 is your year    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Natasha

So sorry to hear of your news.  What a wretched situation to be in. I do think your consultant was a bit remiss to suggest hpting so soon after your injection. I did some research on this many moons ago and I'm hoping it may be of some use, and also to anyone else reading.

If I may be permitted a pedantic moment.  The 1000iu/day elimination is not my understanding of how it works, though it is the case that generally speaking we are told that 10,000 units needs 10 days to be eliminated. If elimination were 1000iu/day then that would suggest that hcg is eliminated at an i_ncreasing_ rate per 24 hours as time progresses.

Way back yonder when we had our first tx, our consultant said that hcg had an elimination half life of about 24 hours. I did some research on this myself and it is more like a median of 30 hours, so not far off. Not sure what the +/- tolerances are. So if you inject 6500 on day 1, 24 hours later there will be 3250 iu in your body, etc. I've done these calculations on 24 hours to make it easy.

day 1	10000	6500
day 2	5000	3250
day 3	2500	1625
day 4	1250	813
day 5	625	406
day 6	313	203
day 7	156	102
day 8	78	51
day 9	39	25
day 10	20	13
day 11	10	6
day 12	5	3

Becasue the _rate_ of elimination is the same regardless of the amount injected, it means that 6500 iu takes as long to leave the body as 10,000iu which is perhaps not what one would expect. Here are some references.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elimination_half_life

http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/drugInfo.cfm?id=1410

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/Profs/Datasheet/p/Pregnylinj.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites 

I am hoping that this is not rubbing salt in the wound but I do think you can give your consultant a bit of a b****cking.

Best wishes, Succotash


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Succotash...although I had worked all that out myself after reading your post the other day where you actually said that more than 1000iu would be eliminated from my body as it excretes at half rate approx every 30 hours..which as you have noted, actually takes longer.  1000iu each day is an approximation...as with everything we have different metabolic rates and will excrete/eliminate the drugs at differing rates...

Although the calculations obviously arent completely accurate since 6 days after having 6500iu of ovitrelle my hcg levels were 20.9 and 8 days afterwards were 5.8....

I will be discussing all of this with our consultant but at the moment I don't even want to think about any of it...

Natasha


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Fair enogh  .  But no way is it 1000iu/day.  We'll have to beg to differ.

Succotash


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Succotash said:


> Fair enogh . But no way is it 1000iu/day. We'll have to beg to differ.
> 
> Succotash


*Succotash*...whilst I appreciate your comments, I posted this thread as a "thank you" for all the support I've received...I didn't post it to start a debate about how quickly the meds leave our bodies especially since none of us are medically trained or qualified to comment ...I have obviously read some differing things to you although I have also come across information similar to what you mention (I've done plenty of research over the years!)...although my hcg blood test results still go against either the approx 1000iu per day *and* the elimination half life of 30 hours. When I used the example 1000iu per day it was as an _approximation_ which is what I clearly said. It is a very upsetting and sensitive time for DP & me and since I am still feeling incredibly raw from the false +ves I do not wish to start a debate for which neither of you nor I are qualified to be able to provide facts. This is for DP & me to discuss with my consultant who is the expert afterall.

I merely mentioned it in my post today because it was relevant to what had distressingly happened to us over the previous week and wanted others to be aware that it took 12 days for 6500iu of ovitrelle hcg to completely leave my body and I wouldn't want anyone else to go through the stressful, confusing and ultimately, heartbreaking experience we have because of testing when traces of hcg injection still in body.

*Thanks to all you other ladies for your kind replies  * 
Natasha x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Natasha hun you are in my thoughts at this time i can only hope that our next go is the one and that we will get what we are after xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome back Natasha. It's very admirable how you've returned after such a short time after everything you've been through. You couldn't be experiencing a worse nightmare! I'm wishing you all the luck and expertise in the world for 2007. Let's hope the NHS cycle hurries up - fingers crossed.

With love Lily. xx


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Natasha

I just want to send you a  . You have had to go through so much, you and D/p our in my thoughts.

Like the other ladies have said I really hope that 2007 is the year for you both.

Take care

Nikki


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha 

I am so sorry was keeping fingers crossed for you.  I know that this is 
the hardest time at the moment hope you feel better soon luv suzie 1


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Like LilyAnne, I'm surprised how quickly you've got back in the saddle - and might I say, your sound advice was missed even for those few days.

Good luck to you and DH with whatever you go on to next - we're all rooting for you as well as ourselves.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your continuing lovely messages...

...if I'm perfectly honest we are obviously still very raw and have taken this negative harder than previous attempts...don't get me wrong, all have been devastating but this was our last little snowbaby and what with that and the additional upset of last week it seems to have effected us more   I am actually being signed off from work this week as keep having moments of  I have a mouth full of coldsores (which I get when I'm stressed) and am having terrible painful cramps with this AF (there are some concerns about my endo so will be discussing with consultant as he mentioned yet another lap/dye & hysteroscopy if this fet failed).

One of the ways I am able start moving forward is by coming on FF and trying to offer support where I can...and by seeing all the wonderful BFPs it gives me strength and keeps me positive and believing that it will happen for us, eventually...

Wishing each and every one of us a BFP   
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Take care Natasha

i admire your strength to keep fighting on, 

I truly believe you will become 3 soon

Take care and all my best wishes are coming your way

Alison xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Natasha,

I'm so sorry for the pain that you and Gareth are going through at the moment and this past week especially. Sending you both a massive  .

Thank you for the 'Thank You' but that's what we're here for   you give everyone else so much help and support that it's only fair we do that in return.

Take the time you need to grieve and heal, you sound like you need the space at the moment to look after number 1 (that's you). We're here for you if you need us as we know you are for us.  

Much love

Maz x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Natasha

You already know how gutted we all are for you and DP to have to have ridden this cruel roller coaster over the last week, something nobody would wish on our worst enemy's 

I just wanted to post and say thank you for alerting our members to the "science" in relation to the HCG jabs, something I never ever realised and a valuable fact for anyone on here to have to hand for the future.

At a time when your feeling probably your lowest your still here making sure that the same thing does not happen to other's, for that I want to say Thank you to you, a real asset to FF.  Love to you & time to heal, thinking of you,

Amanda xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Natasha (Minxy)
You are an amazing person (and of course I am sure your DH is too) but just wanted to say still thinking of you and wishing you all the love and luck in the world and hope 07 is your year.  Although I am only new on here I can tell how much help, support , advice you have given so many people which has probably been read my millions which just shows what a special person you are.
Anyway please take care and look after yourself and I know you won't feel like it but try and treat yourself to a massage/facial/box chocs you deserve it.
   
love 
Susie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

So sorry Minxy luv, thought this was your time..... sending you lots of     for your next go 

Keep your chin up sweetie xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Minxy,

I followed your story through out   and my heart goes out to you as you no way deserved this. 

I know what is like to have that faint positive to go and be BFN.   It is like a certain amount of you hold that hope even though you shouldn't then all of a sudden your worse nightmare has come true.  

Sunday night was my due date for the baby i lost, two years ago. I lied in bed   and you popped into my head and i though this was how you much me thinking. I just wanted to give you a big   I said a pray for you and hoped that 2007 maybe a better year for us all,  although that does not make it feel any better now. 

I admire you so much.   To go through what you have been through then to come back on here and then write all the about hcg levels was brilliant  and i am sure very useful to everyone ( like you all ways are   )

You have been such a support to everyone on the site and i am sure that one day you will have your family. 

Giving you lots of  and  

All my love 

Jenny


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Dear Natasha

I just wanted to say a big sorry to both you and your partner. It must of been the worst time you've ever had to deal with, getting a BFN is bad enough but after such hope you must feel like the bottom has dropped out of your world.

I really hope you can make it through this hard time, it will always hurt but will get better. I promise.

thinking of you both and sending lots of love

Sunflower Girl xxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Natasha,

I just wanted to say that I am really sorry for the week of torment that you and dh have had to endure.  This tx business is so hard, it is heartbreaking when we offered false hope.  

I wish you well for the future, and really do hope that 2007 will be our year.

Take care

Kerri xx


----------



## KatyGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Dearest Natasha



i hope you and dh are surviving this difficult time and good luck for the future.

Katy xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Natasha


So sorry that this wasnt the BFP you were looking for honey you both deserved it soooo much   
Here's hoping 2007 is your year      

Take care of yourselves
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## mysticmagpie (Sep 24, 2006)

Thinking of you both  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Natasha ~ hope you and DP are doing ok today....thinking of you both.

As others have said, we really owe you the thank you for all the help and advice you give people on here especially when you are going through the mill.....you're a total star and you didn't deserve this at all.

Love, strength and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear Natasha,

Like so many of the other ladies, I had everything crossed for you and your DP over the last few weeks.
I was so very sorry to read about what had happened - it's not fair is it?

look after yourself and DP and I would also like to thank you for all the time & effort you devote to those of us on the Clomid board. 

Tilda xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Dear Natasha,

Sending you and your dp all my best wishes.  I often read your posts as I appreciate your frank and honest approach.  As a science geek myself, I also appreciate your clear explanations    IF is a nightmare, but it is certainly eased by the support of FF and I wanted to thank you for yours.  I had a lap and dye done a few months back and all of your advice was spot on.

I'm really sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you and I hope that next year will be a good one for the two of you.

Love,
Jen


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Minxy sugar,

I am so so sorry to hear your sad news and I truly feel for you and your DH. What a distresing time. I dont really understand about all the statistics that have been quoted, and certainly this is not the time or the place to discuss it. Well done for having the strength to state that fact so clearly. All I know, and can regretably relate to only too well, is how sad, traumatised and devestated you will both be feeling right now.

I wish you so much love, strength and encouragement to keep on going, your time will come soon sweetheart.

Take care honey, your dream is just around the corner.

Tinx xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Really hope your luck changes soon Natasha, you so deserve it to.

Tamsin
x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Just wanted to say sorry again and hope your next go brings you happy news. Take care, enjoy christmas!

Love Poppins x


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

Dont know what to say that hasn't already been said.  You are such a fountain of knowledge, I think you should go pro!

All I can say is "chin up chicken" and I dont mean that flippantly.  Thank goodness you and your DH are so strong together.  Give yourself some time, then hopefully look forward to 2007 and a new cycle - maybe this one will be on the NHS.

Lots and lots of love and luck - keep at it!  Its all we can do eh?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Natasha,
I am sorry for your loss. I really hope that you next cycle will be a success. 
Take care.

Teo


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Natasha

I have been dipping into ff for a very long time and have only recently properley joined (what a life saver it is) I always have noticed how much work you do on here (as lots do i know) but you just seem to stick in my mind ...so sorry things havent worked out,so awful to think it had worked and its the drugs playing a cruel trick.
I hope you and Dp will start to feel better soon and I hope the new year will bring you renewed positivity..

Good luck for then
love and  

pobby xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Pobby

Thanks for your message   There's still some confusion about all this as when we had follow up appt with our consultant the other day, he's pretty sure that we did have another chemical pregnancy and that it wasn't the hcg trigger jab   I spose we'll never actually know for sure now....

Take care
Natasha


----------

